# Paph delenatii



## albert (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi folks,\
just opened yesterday- took me 6 years- flowering was triggered by the cold nights we had in north queensland.
cheers
Albert


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 23, 2008)

very nice; congratulations to the patient gower!!! Jean


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 23, 2008)

Lovely! congratulations. :clap:


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 23, 2008)

nice delenatii


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 23, 2008)

Excellent.


----------



## Candace (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats. 6 years is a long wait.


----------



## Barbara (Aug 23, 2008)

Very nice, I do like this one, it was the very first paph in our collection and has been a good grower ever since. 

Congrats btw. :clap:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2008)

albert said:


> Hi folks,\
> just opened yesterday- took me 6 years- flowering was triggered by the cold nights we had in north queensland.
> cheers
> AlbertView attachment 1225



I thought delenatii was a warm grower - what is 'cold' in Queensland?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2008)

Good job, thanks fo posting.


----------



## albert (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Kevin,
*cold* means in North Queensland:
Winter- Night = 18- 15 deg.
Day = 22- 29 deg.
Summer- Night = 20-24 deg.
Day = 24-34 deg

But the winter nights (2008) are extremely cold- some nights we had 8 degrees. Even my Paph phillipinense developed a flower bud for the first time- I have this plant for 9 years.
cheers
Albert


----------



## Kevin (Aug 24, 2008)

To me, that is intermediate to warm. Thanks for clarifying. So, both delenatii and phillipinense need temps below 15 in order to spike? I was staying away from these because I thought they needed warm temps all the time.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2008)

I think a lot of orchids put up spikes as result of the seasonal change in temps.


----------

